# Salary Expectations



## SWT (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi everyone
I’ve just moved over to Dubai with my husband from the UK. His job in the UK transferred him over. I’m looking for a job in an insurance company in the actuarial department. I have 3 yrs experience and I have 5 exam passes. I was hoping someone could give me an idea of the salary I should expect to earn out here. Is it the UK equivalent or shall I ask for less because of the tax incentive? Any comments would be really appreciated.


----------



## Finding my path (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi SWT,

My husband spent quite a while looking for insurance opportunities here but with no luck. Now for a combination of reasons we are heading back to the UK.

From what he says, the insurance industry is not as extensive as in the UK and he kept getting the 'no UAE experience' rejection. Also, i think the salaries are quite low.

I would suggest that you try and make some contacts in the industry and hopefully you'll get lucky that way. if you check indexuae online

its a list of insurance companies. maybe you can contact them.

Good luck.


----------

